# 2000-2002 Cub Cadet riding mower



## meatwagon (Aug 13, 2007)

This mower is hydrostatic transmission 17hp.Kohler engine.48in.cut.comes with bagger.Asking $300 obo located in Lordstown Ohio pm for any questions
















Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk
Sold please delete


----------

